# Tracing your family tree



## ACA (9 Nov 2009)

Think I must have been prompted by the programme on Blighty 'Who do you think you are'. Want to investigate certain sections of my family tree, namely my maternal grandfathers side and my maternal great grandmothers side.

They are numerous websites that claim to give access to census records, births, deaths, marriages etc - too many to chose from really. Would anyone have used one that they would recommend? I have no issues with paying for the service but don't want to sign up to find that I'm getting very little info for my money!

Thanx aca


----------



## Billo (9 Nov 2009)

Best way to tackle this,IMHO,is to get as much information together as you can from talking to the oldest members of your family. Then go to 1911 census, which is available online, and 1901 census which you can access in National Archives, Bishop St.Dublin(it will be available online in near future) . Set up a Family Tree using the likes of Genebase and build a tree from scratch. Look for Birth Certs, Death Certs, Remembrance Cards or old Wills etc. to build up your info.  Then you can go to CWGC(Commonwealth War Graves Commission)website and so on.

Rgds
Billo


----------



## ACA (9 Nov 2009)

Thanx Billo, got a lot of info from maternal grandparents and a distant relative has traced maternal great-grandmothers lineback on the male side so have an excellent start. Majority of maternal great-grandmothers family from the north of England and maternal grandfathers side are from a small village in SE England, which considerably narrows the search.

Just wondered if any of the family tree websites were any good and if so which to go for, as trawling through paperwork in person isn't really an option.


----------



## pudds (9 Nov 2009)

Have a related question, is there site where I can check to see if any of my family have passed away (Dublin area) tried looking b4 for something like this but came up blank.


----------



## TLC (10 Nov 2009)

If you have any Scottish ancestors use the website scotlands people - for a very small cost you can access birthcerts/deathcerts/marriage certs up to a certain date.


----------



## joeysully (10 Nov 2009)

dont know if you have found this but it may help you 
http://www.census.nationalarchives.ie/search/


----------



## sue m (10 Nov 2009)

Hi there, I am also in the process of doing some research on my family tree. If u have some free time during the week, there is a place in the Irish Life Building that holds records of births , deaths and marriages. Its on the third floor, the enterance is near the staff canteen. Brown glass doors. Also, the library in Pearse Street  has a reading room , where you can view reels of 1901 census etc. The reading is open late during the week but only has records for dublin city, I think. 

[broken link removed] 

http://www.groireland.ie/research.htm


On a seperate note, If anybody had any information on the following , I would grateful:

1) The Old MacIntosh Rowntree Sweet Factory in Dublin 
2) St Marks Church, Pearse Street Wedding/Funeral records


----------



## BillK (10 Nov 2009)

You could also try www.genesreunited.com which involves you putting your data on the site in the form of a family tree. Thety will then put other people, who  have the same names and dates on their trees, in touch with you.

You can't contact these people direct (nor can they contact you) it must be done through the site.

We have been members for a few years now and have linked up with people in New Zealand, USA and Canada, some of whom have ancestors who split off from the main branchin the early 1800s.

Costs about £10 per year. (This is approximate as I pay by direct debit and haven't checked recently.)


----------



## GreenQueen (10 Nov 2009)

sue m said:


> On a seperate note, If anybody had any information on the following , I would grateful:
> 
> 1) The Old MacIntosh Rowntree Sweet Factory in Dublin
> 2) St Marks Church, Pearse Street Wedding/Funeral records



Can't help you on the first but on the second did you try contacting the Parish concerned and requesting a look at their records?


----------



## Mpsox (11 Nov 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> Can't help you on the first but on the second did you try contacting the Parish concerned and requesting a look at their records?


 
A significant amount of parish records from the 19th century are available on microfilm at the national archives, quality varies, both in the copies and in the writing used at the time but you'd have a reasonable chance of finding something in them


----------



## chasm (9 Apr 2010)

ACA said:


> Think I must have been prompted by the programme on Blighty 'Who do you think you are'. Want to investigate certain sections of my family tree, namely my maternal grandfathers side and my maternal great grandmothers side.
> 
> They are numerous websites that claim to give access to census records, births, deaths, marriages etc - too many to chose from really. Would anyone have used one that they would recommend? I have no issues with paying for the service but don't want to sign up to find that I'm getting very little info for my money!
> 
> Thanx aca



Sorry to bring up an old thread, but one website that i have found very useful for UK census returns etc is familysearch dot org  which is free.

It has helped me a lot with my research


----------



## lightswitch (18 May 2010)

Hi bill,

I am using Genes Reunited and finding it quite cumbersome to use.  I have a lot of information to put on and am finding it wont let me add them with ease (or at all actually).  ie, When I click on the arrows to add siblings etc, it won't seem to let me.

I would like to just do this once so if anyone can recommend a user friendly site, ideally Ireland UK focused, please point me in the right direction. thanks in advance. LS.


----------



## Brighid (18 May 2010)

I use my heritage family tree builder, quite user friendly and loads of spaces for photographs. Enjoy!


----------



## TLC (19 May 2010)

This is a useful site if you had any family members in WWI www.nationalarchives@ionmx.com
I found the medals which my grandad was awarded & were an uncle is interred in Belgium, very interesting.


----------



## Billo (19 May 2010)

TLC said:


> This is a useful site if you had any family members in WWI www.nationalarchives@ionmx.com
> I found the medals which my grandad was awarded & were an uncle is interred in Belgium, very interesting.



I found WWW.CWGC.ORG useful as well to trace last resting place of person lost in second world war.


----------



## TLC (19 May 2010)

Just looked it up - very good thanks Billo


----------



## Welfarite (27 May 2010)

A good free genealogy program I use is Legacy 7.0 @ www.legacyFamilyTree.com


----------



## Billo (27 May 2010)

Anyone use www.genebase.com 

If so, is it any good ?


----------



## Billo (23 Jul 2011)

If you have a Folio number for a property(e.g. a farm ), is it possible to get a history of previous owners of that property. Anyone done this ?


----------



## purpeller (27 Jul 2011)

Yes, but you'll have to go into the Registry of Deeds and get it.


----------



## Billo (27 Jul 2011)

Thanks purpeller

I will try Kings Inns so, near the Four Courts.


----------



## Leper (31 Jul 2011)

Lots of great information here.  Also, if you can find out where some of your forebears were buriedou can gets lots of more info. Visit the grave and photograph/copy the details on the gravestone for details of other members of the famil.  Leave your own details in a waterproof container at the grave also.  Other living relatives visiting the grave can contact you as a result, thereby supplying you with much more info and contacts.


----------

